# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Injection site lump- painful and irritating- what to do?

## Bernmeister

I am injecting 2cc's of QV super test 260 (sustanon ) in one syringe, and 1 cc of deca and 1 cc of dianabol in another syringe. I am using a 20 guage 1 1/2" and injecting in the upper left glute, deep in the muscle tissue. I massage the area after the injection for a couple of minutes, and the next day, even the same evening, it is hard and painful. I injected on Monday and it is like I have big knot about 2 inches across. I can rub it with some pain, but it won't go away. This is my second week and I have seen gains (about 10 pounds in 9 days.) I am concerned that the product could be diluted or fake or that something else could be wrong. I have seen other posts where people complain about a lump and the answer was just to massage it and stretch. Is there anything I can take or do that will help get rid of it? How about preventing it? Any help is appreciated. What's with the grape seed extract?

----------


## Doc.Sust

> I am injecting 2cc's of QV super test 260 (sustanon) in one syringe, and 1 cc of deca and 1 cc of dianabol in another syringe. I am using a 20 guage 1 1/2" and injecting in the upper left glute, deep in the muscle tissue. I massage the area after the injection for a couple of minutes, and the next day, even the same evening, it is hard and painful. I injected on Monday and it is like I have big knot about 2 inches across. I can rub it with some pain, but it won't go away. This is my second week and I have seen gains (about 10 pounds in 9 days.) I am concerned that the product could be diluted or fake or that something else could be wrong. I have seen other posts where people complain about a lump and the answer was just to massage it and stretch. Is there anything I can take or do that will help get rid of it? How about preventing it? Any help is appreciated. What's with the grape seed extract?


your best bet is to take this question to the steroid question forum. you can increase the BA to decrease the pain. alternate ice and heat on affected areas. make sure you are not re-using the same needle. one and done! switch areas that you inject , rotate injection spots.

----------


## Bernmeister

I will post the question in the steroids questions area, and I appreciate your answer, but what is the knot? Is it a cramped muscle? Swollen? Infected? I use clean needles and even replace the needle after drawing the fluid so that there is no chance of getting anything from the outside of the bottle on the needle. B

----------


## needmorestrength

> I will post the question in the steroids questions area, and I appreciate your answer, but what is the knot? Is it a cramped muscle? Swollen? Infected? I use clean needles and even replace the needle after drawing the fluid so that there is no chance of getting anything from the outside of the bottle on the needle. B


worst case, could be a tear, could be an infection, could be trapt oil! Doc, wouldnt increasing the BA actually cause the muscle to be more sore?

----------


## Bernmeister

What is BA? It itches now. It has gotten slightly smaller. Due to the fact that it was hard and swollen within hours of the injection (about 10-12 hours), I don't think it can be infected. I didn't flinch during the injection and it didn't hurt. I massaged it and there were no lumps then, so I don't think it could be trapped oil. Allergic reaction? That would explain the itchiness. I don't know. I am worried. B

----------


## RJstrong

wow 20 gauge that's hardcore... try to get some 22 gauge in the same length and maybe that will do the trick... I use 22 for glutes and 23 for shoulder... luckily pain is only temporary.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> worst case, could be a tear, could be an infection, could be trapt oil! Doc, wouldnt increasing the BA actually cause the muscle to be more sore?


i am no expert on "GEAR" but i do know a little, i wa under the impression that if the ba was increased it would decrease the pain,. now i never altered BA but a friend of mine used to brew his own gear and thats were i got that info from. lets rationalize this, can you explain to me what exactly hapens when the BA is raised?

----------


## Juicy Sauce

bro, i used to have the same prob as u with a batch of sust way back. my friend told me it was scar tissue and to steady up on the needle when its in. moving it around is a good way to get lumps in ur arse. but it was very ichy at the lump. thought i was allergic too. after that batch i never had the same prob again. good luck
JS

----------


## sal239

How fast are you injecting too. Sounds like you could be pressing down too hard and injecting the liquid too quick. 

Also I have found it's benificial with a lot of people if you try to keep it around 2cc - 2 1/2cc per injection site, that will help alleviate the buildup of oil and help the muscle to absorb quicker.

----------

